# Howdy



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m still lurking around, things are just picking up around here. 
Homeschooling full time. Pros and cons. 
Having to move our office- only over and up maybe 10 ft each within the same office space, but when you have an 800lb safe to move that gets slightly more... interesting. 
Spring. Nuf said there!
House sitting some. 

Fun times!  I hope everyone is doing great- I’m super excited to make a run down to swap some chickens with Dan, and visit a bit.  

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I love that pic. Still giggling at it.

Spring is right. 

Home schooling? Your schools aren't open yet? 

Over and up? Ten feet? Am I being dense because I'm not quite getting a new office out of that.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh thank you- it made me laugh like a crazy person when I saw it; it was dark, I didn’t even know if I would pick them up at all, just kinda stuck my phone there and held it still. It only works if the subject holds still- which I also did not expect- and I wound up with THAT!!  
I laughed so loud my big rooster started coming over to investigate. So I thought I’d share. 
Those are Dans new silly poofy boys. I love them to pieces, they’re so sweet and hilarious to boot. But- the flock needs them elsewhere! Yay!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

As for school- we ended up pulling ours out and took charge of it ourselves at least for now, maybe permanently. Lots of negative changes I’m not in agreement with, along with still doing this two days a week thing- just now started back a couple weeks ago again. My kids weren’t learning anything and they were miserable too. So- here we are. Wasn’t anything we hadn’t thought of before anyway. 

Yeah- long story short we are in a warehouse. The owner has us on a month to month, and there was a contingency in place. The owner fixed up an old office that is the loft between the two warehouse halves, and also has windows, which is nice even if they overlook indoor warehouse! Hehe. We are happy enough with the new place though, it has several benefits.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought they were. After seeing him holding the two a few times you get to where you can identify them. That might be the pic that gets them sold. LOL

More power to you. I couldn't do the home schooling thing. I'm not a treacher and hated when I had to teach anyone anything because sure as shootin' I'd forget something important because it was second nature to me. 

Now that makes way more sense. My imagination is lacking today evidently. Although the pictures in my head were inventive but wrong.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL I love that pic. Still giggling at it.
> 
> Spring is right.
> 
> ...


Yes, love the pic.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks. Those boys are always doing something silly! 
Hey- I found first eggs today! Or one definitely anyway. Sneaky girls were laying behind the heater! *all D’Uccle


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's too late now or I'd tell you to take one to Dan so he can see how big they are compared to what size we think they'd be.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I’m still lurking around, things are just picking up around here.
> Homeschooling full time. Pros and cons.
> Having to move our office- only over and up maybe 10 ft each within the same office space, but when you have an 800lb safe to move that gets slightly more... interesting.
> Spring. Nuf said there!
> ...


I love that picture too, of *MY* cochins.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks. Those boys are always doing something silly!
> Hey- I found first eggs today! Or one definitely anyway. Sneaky girls were laying behind the heater! *all D’Uccle


*I got a first egg from my d'Uccles today, too.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> I love that picture too, of *MY* cochins.


Lol- yes Dan. Yes they are.  I’m glad you love them too- they’re good boys and they deserved a good home. They got the best I could have offered them! Thank you for taking them both- I know you didn’t technically need both, but they are close.

Edit- eggs- how funny! Must’ve been just the right amount of lighting for our ladies this time of year! Or something. 
Sometime I’ll take a few minutes and consolidate the better pics I have of those boys, and email you at least a few. I’m sure the total is far more than you need so I’ll pick the better ones lol.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Lol- yes Dan. Yes they are.  I’m glad you love them too- they’re good boys and they deserved a good home. They got the best I could have offered them! Thank you for taking them both-* I know you didn’t technically need both, but they are close.
> *
> Edit- eggs- how funny! Must’ve been just the right amount of lighting for our ladies this time of year! Or something.
> Sometime I’ll take a few minutes and consolidate the better pics I have of those boys, and email you at least a few. I’m sure the total is far more than you need so I’ll pick the better ones lol.


*To prevent inbreeding it is a very good thing to have two such beautiful roosters*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Truth.  TickTock is always easier to catch- Clock runs a bit but he’s pretty easy overall still. Silly poofs. I’m so glad to know how loved and cared for they will be.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I just had to say this someplace- our big rooster can tear through the plastic netting basically at will yet, though he didn’t realize it yet thank goodness... he jumped at one section maybe 3 times pretty good and the last one he grabbed and pulled it with him (and then fell on the ramp leading into the coop and blooded his comb somehow- quite dramatic) the only saving grace was him choosing a new spot just then. 
I saw it was torn and looked closer- he tore an entire section of two feet vertical slit in the netting. I managed to coax him into the coop and trap him but not the ladies (thankfully for them) and repaired that section with some new. He wasn’t too happy- but thankfully this morning my husband fully agreed he’s got to go now. He is not a backyard rooster any longer, not for us anyway. He will make an excellent free range flock protector, and that’s the best life we can hope for one such as him. I love him but I don’t like him much right now!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I just had to say this someplace- our big rooster can tear through the plastic netting basically at will yet, though he didn’t realize it yet thank goodness... he jumped at one section maybe 3 times pretty good and the last one he grabbed and pulled it with him (and then fell on the ramp leading into the coop and blooded his comb somehow- quite dramatic) the only saving grace was him choosing a new spot just then.
> I saw it was torn and looked closer- he tore an entire section of two feet vertical slit in the netting. I managed to coax him into the coop and trap him but not the ladies (thankfully for them) and repaired that section with some new. He wasn’t too happy- but thankfully this morning my husband fully agreed he’s got to go now. He is not a backyard rooster any longer, not for us anyway. He will make an excellent free range flock protector, and that’s the best life we can hope for one such as him. I love him but I don’t like him much right now!


Agreed, he will make an excellent free range flock protector.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Spring makes all of them half nuts. Well, maybe a more than half. 

Not liking them is a sure indicator of time to rehome.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep. I do... just not when he’s being a... butt. Which is mostly of late! 
However- good news- keep fingers crossed for us here- but I put him up on Craigslist and had a home lined up within a couple of hours. They’re supposed to come pick him up on Monday- that’s the part I wanted the crossed digits for! As long as they show up, and have told the truth about themselves etc, we are good. 
I know I could dig a bit more to find out exact details but right now, I’m just happy to have someone who wants him, who seems to have just what we are looking for- seem like nice people too. 
I know there are plenty who need flock protectors. The thing is, they are called protectors for a reason, and need replacing for those same reasons.... but that’s nature and I’d rather risk him being lost to a coyote and have a good life than unhappy and live longer. Jmo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fact they're willing to drive two hours to pick him up is a positive sign. 

Now the wait for Monday begins.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And on a happier note, some pics of the née beautiful babies of ours. Cause many well, they’re babies! And they’re so pretty! Fully biased and unapologetic. 

First is our girl Heidi- I haven’t been able to capture the full progression of her colors down her back but I will. For now- so pretty! 









Next up is pretty little Sue Z Q. (Yeah, double entendre there.... couldn’t resist!) after that is my favorite of the day- Darma! (Darwin+ drama= Darma!) She was fully asleep on him. 


















And last, for today, beautiful little Chappie, guarding his girls. He is named now. Yay!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The pic of Darma is absolutely precious. I hope she continues with that I love my human so much I can sleep without fear. 

So how many have Phoenix in them?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

All 4 of the larger ones, and I believe he said 3/4 for all but one or maybe all 4- a totally valid question and one I was going to ask Dan to put down in writing for me when he has time, along with ages, as best as known! 
Dan, my apologies, I heard what you were saying to me but I was also so darn excited some of it just didn’t stick lol! So, if you would be so kind, either here or email, either one- I am slow to check my email, but I always get them later... usually when they’re no longer as relevant but hey! I do try to remember. I get so frustrated with all the clutter I just give up eventually....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since he spends so much time here he could do a PM. 

I know just what you mean about trying to take and retain all the information you're given. Especially when eyeballs are glued to all of the eye candy. Uh huh, OK, yeah, I'll remember. Yep, I know just what you mean. 

Drive away and go what was said about this or that?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes! And then my son was beside me carrying on too, so ahhhh..... lol 
He’s in heaven with all these babies to love on!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr TinyRoo meeting the ladies.... Chip didn’t even come over to look at them- literally turned and walked away....









Second edit- 
Ok so I said Chip’s wattle was torn, poor fella. I was trying to get a picture of it but he wasn’t having that, he just wanted to show off, so I thought I’d show him off too.  Now- there is a piece of this that I think I need to remove- it’s likely going to fall off on its own, but it’s still connected by quite a large margin at the same time. So- I’m thinking removal to avoid any potential complications. I’ll get one in a minute, I’d like second opinions before I chop on my poor boy’s wattle! For now here’s the show off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So are the ladies going to live with Tiny Roo? Or is he just wasting his time asking them for a date?

Chip is still pretty special in his confirmation. I'd say if he's got half or more still in place I'd leave it. That's a lot to be snipping. 

Have got something to stop the bleeding?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The pic of Darma is absolutely precious. I hope she continues with that I love my human so much I can sleep without fear.
> 
> So how many have Phoenix in them?


Great pics!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Since he spends so much time here he could do a PM.
> 
> I know just what you mean about trying to take and retain all the information you're given. Especially when eyeballs are glued to all of the eye candy. Uh huh, OK, yeah, I'll remember. Yep, I know just what you mean.
> 
> Drive away and go what was said about this or that?


I can never remember conversation details, that's why I always try to jot down bird specifics.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So are the ladies going to live with Tiny Roo? Or is he just wasting his time asking them for a date?
> 
> Chip is still pretty special in his confirmation. I'd say if he's got half or more still in place I'd leave it. That's a lot to be snipping.
> 
> Have got something to stop the bleeding?


Yes, we love our Chippy so much that either later this year or maybe wait til the next, we want to get a well bred RBB OEG to match for breeding. He’s such a pretty fella. I only want to take that last bit that looks like it’s starting to turn dark- I’m afraid either A- someone will be interested in the spot, or B- more so if it does get grabbed in a spat it’s a lot more likely to rip the rest of the way off, and in that I cannot control direction. 
So I was hoping to just take that little bit, we do have styptic, and while a chicken isn’t quite a human, I’ve got some training and hubbs was trained EMT... so, perhaps under- and over-qualified? Ha! Just one little snip, I couldn’t bear to actually take his wattles or comb. He’s too pretty and he’d look funny to me without it anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or flour or cornstarch. I've got blood stop because someone was always doing something where it was needed. 

What have you figured out to do about more coopage? You're going to need it with the way you're building your flock.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes ma’am! We are extending the run temporarily- VERY temporarily- as hubby is talking to about three diff ‘good ol boy’ networks to find someone to come dig this hillside out already or I’m gonna set my son to work on it with a shovel. Might take him oh a week or so. But he’d be alright, right? 

It has been incredibly frustrating trying to rent ANYTHING lately. Always gone, and with our balls in the air it’s a tossup whether it’ll be a weekend it’s doable or not- throw in the weather and who the heck knows??? So it’s hard for us to reserve it for the few hours to a days work we need 3 months ahead of time. And even then- I’d do it myself but it’s not something I know a thing about. So- yes- it is def a priority- I’m thinking find an alternate operator and just lay something on the books already just in case. And if something comes thru sooner then great but at least someone can for sure do it on X day. That’s where my head is now anyway. Long explanation for what should be a simple thing.... sigh.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This virus has certainly turned everything upside down. So many people building and doing stuff they've been putting off. I can't get a brush cutter for my tractor because there are no parts to make them. 

I've been keeping an eye on real estate in my area. There ain't nothing to be had compared to when we moved here.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yup. Same here. Our town was already a growing town- been big enough in population for a city since I was a kid, but they don’t want to be a city. Heaven forbid we had paid firefighters and a city school system here... I get their logic, and I like our small town too- we’ve won awards like best small town from a few places- but man! After 25 years or so you’d think they’d give in. Nah. They like investing literally millions on fixing up historical properties instead. If it was once it would be one thing.....

But no. Having issues laying hands on anything that’ll dig us out the hole, but trying like mad!!! I might call up a few old friends and see who I can round up. Ah-ha! I am glad you made me think it thru- I just thought of a lead!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We are a town or a city. Actually it was a city before Alabama was a state. Weird bit of trivia there. We don't have much left to be saved. Most is owned by private owners so our tax dollars go to cops and water and a few other perks. 

OK, fingers crossed that lead pans out. Hoping that lead isn't already committed because everyone else has the same need as you.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

My lead is multi-pronged- I’m going to get my people at my old job (a country produce store type place that’s been around for 35 years) to find someone for me bc there are farmers coming in every day. If they know it’s me asking, they’ll come. That sounds a bit... full of myself I guess, but they will. I got to know a lot of those ‘old-timers’ and apparently I’m part of that network now as well. I can’t believe I didn’t think of it sooner!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wishing you a lot of luck on getting them there in a timely fashion. You're going to need that new coop.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Wishing you a lot of luck on getting them there in a timely fashion. You're going to need that new coop.


Ummm, Chicken Maths...


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes. Yes we are. We were discussing this eve, pretty sure hubbs has beaten me to it! The friend of a friend who is moving our safe for us tomorrow has another friend with a bunch of equipment personally owned for a company but he’s not been working or something. Anyway- fingers and toes people! 

So after assuring me this morning that they still wanted our rooster, the people never showed up. Dude, I can’t even wrap my head around that one. I’m not super shocked just irritated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn. Too bad you don't have a hen to go with him. Someone would snatch them up in a heartbeat.

That's looking more and more positive that some dirt is going to be moved in the near future.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yup. I wish I had a couple of good large hens that suited him for sure! Our poor little Wyandotte’s get flattened, no matter how ‘easily’ the encounter goes. It’s definitely time- but there are almost always people needing a protector. They need replacement for a reason I guess, but that’s what their real job is, so I’m actually ok with that.... 

Yes. Dirt moving is exciting- hubbs qualifies for Home Depot to cut his lumber for free, so he’s been working on getting all that lined out and ready to go- so really, once the hole is dug and the foundation set, with my stepdads help it should go up in a day or so. Now to get over the first hurdle here....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At this point you can't even isolate him from the others. It's something to keep in mind for down the road. It always happens that one needs to be separated where they can't reach the others.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey y’all! I didn’t wanna start another thread so I’ll add a few here. 
We went up to Luray Caverns, stayed overnight in the absolute COOLEST (and one of the nicest) hotels I’ve ever seen! If I had lots of money, that’s what I’d spend it on.... I’d buy that place and run it. Anyway- in the town of Luray is Hotel Laurance; just 12 rooms, built in the 1830s, made a hotel in 1880s, then apartments for about 100 years, now back to hotel. The kids got a loft bed! Everything was a cool blend of old and modern, even the old bathroom! 


















And then we went to see the caves the next morning! Yes it’s in Va, and we are too, but it’s still 4.5 hours from us. My mother in law was kind enough to make us stay the night, and I found this- it was almost as fun as the caves! Lol Here are a few of the better ones, if anyone is interested! The first shot is my favorite feature of the entire thing- a still-watered bottom, causing incredible reflections.... can’t think what they call it officially.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once again, absolutely amazing pics. Too bad I'd never see them in person. I can't do caves. 

How many days did you get to visit?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you! 

We were only there for the one night; it’s a quiet place, reminds me of where I already live as a whole. So, not a whole lot to do other than civil war monuments and battlefields- but I enjoy that stuff too. Truthfully, visiting those and reading the plaques and things they provide probably taught me more history that stuck w me than the classroom did. Just not my strong point in school, although I love learning about it. 

As long as I don’t dwell on it, I do alright in caves. Heights get me FAR worse. That’s my ‘phobia...’ Maybe real, maybe not, but I have always made myself do stuff I hate anyway.  Lighthouses, Empire State Building- I go up anyway. And cling to the wall, except for the .2 seconds I’ll take a closer peek. Hahaha I’ll be sweating and shaking and grinning all at once- and do it all again the next time. Something is wrong w me.... hahahaha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I think there might be. Maybe it's the age difference but I can't make myself do stuff like that. 

Down in San Antonio they have the Tower of Americas restaurant. This time when I went to the restaurant I was pregnant. I DID NOT want to get into the elevator to go back down to the ground. I had no issues at all during dinner but when it came to the elevator I wanted nothing to do with it. I was going to take the steps. 

The ex finally convinced me to take the elevator but it couldn't have anyone else in it. Pregnancy does strange things to people.

I've always been a bit claustrophobic but it's gotten worse as I got older. Yet working in an underground facility in Dranesville, VA didn't bother me.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think it’s mainly knowing you have a quick and easy way to get out, and if it FEELS like it’s down there.... maybe! Heck, idk! Lol

Hubbs and I MIGHT be a little bit of adrenaline junkies.... in fact I know he is! Wouldn’t do what he does and be as satisfied as he is otherwise.... as for me, I used to do a lot of that sort of thing too- those things at amusement parks where they put you in a harness and drop you from 100 ft up like a giant swing- THOSE. Terrifying! And awesome. Most of the scariest stuff is also the most fun! As I’ve gotten older I can’t ignore the possibilities of things going wrong like I could before. Used to be able to compartmentalize that stuff so much better than now- my walls are holey now and it leaks thru!! 
But. 
I can’t stand the idea of being STUCK somewhere small. No. Not prison. Not anywhere.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was no fast way out, it was climbing four flights of steps to reach the top and during Desert Storm the blast doors were kept closed. You opened one set to leave and then had to wait while that door closed before the other would begin to open. But it didn't bother me. 

I guess I'm not. I watch some of these folks, even when I was lots younger, and know there was no way I could do those things. I wouldn't ride anything that even came close to being a roller coaster.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow, cool pics!


----------

